# Hilfe für Einladung



## ulz (19. März 2008)

Hey Leute, 
ich wollte mich hier mal umhören, ob mir jemand ein paar Tipps für eine Einladung geben kann. 
Wir werden am 28.6. mit 5 Personen unserern 18. feiern und brauchen ca. 170 Einladungen... die sollen natürlich auch was her machen... 
Da ich mich ein bissl mit Photoshop auskenne, habe ich den Part des Gestaltens übernommen. 

Ich habe mal einen Entwurf gemacht & bitte euch nun, mir noch ein paar Tipps hierfür zu geben.
Außerdem sollen auf die Einladung noch Bilder von uns 5 und ich weiß nicht, wie ich diese in der Einladung unterbringen könnte.  

Mfg Jan

Sorry, total vergessen:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/uqw-6-jpg.html


//edit Markus: Verschoben in die Creative Lounge.


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2008)

Und wer ist da gestorben? Viel zu düster und trist. 

Ich würde eine Karte mit euch 5 machen, wo ihr nur als Silhouetten zu sehen seid - als Vektorgrafik (mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in PS die Figuren nachskizzieren). Euch so in den Vordergrund, einfarbig, Hintergrund Farbverlauf in einer Farbe, dazu Muster (Sterne, Linien, usw) in einer tieferen Farbe entsprechend dem Verlauf.

Schrift in einer anderen poppigen Farbe drüberklatschen. Ist zwar standard Vektorgrafikzeug, aber sieht bestimmt freundlicher, frischer und moderner aus, als dein momentaner Vorschlag.


----------

